# Need help in making a decision



## BigRuby (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had a 1st gen Kindle Fire for several years and am debating whether to buy the HDX this week.  I would appreciate knowing what additional features you're enjoying with the HDX that the older ones don't offer.  TIA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The newer devices are, basically, just more mature technology to the original Fire. For me, no major differences; it just looks and works better.


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love everything about my HDX (I have the 8.9)

*Most of all, I love how thin and light it is
*Better screen
*Better sound
*I like having the rear-facing camera (only on 8.9, not 7).  
*Includes latest software features (multiple profiles, battery-saving, etc)


----------



## BigRuby (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks.  I definitely can't do the 8.9, much as I'd like it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Better screen, thinner and lighter, and for some people the different ways to connect to a television will be important. Oh and instant Mayday help on the newest one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the 7" HDX a year ago.  At first I hadn't planned to get new Fire then.  Then I decided to -- but which size screen??  Someone here said she really liked her 7".  It was good for watching videos.  Decided I did want small.  Got it.  Love it.  Feel no need for upgrade a year later.  Although . . . looked at mini / 6" Fire.  Hmmmm.  I'm on iPhone 6 Plus watch.  That screen is 5.5".  That'll do me.  My iPhone includes unlimited data.


----------



## BigRuby (Jul 10, 2012)

Think I'll stick with what I have for now.  Thanks for the replies!


----------

